# Archery Tattoo



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

haha. how about one with a scene of a guy/gal cleaning one out?... 
it would be one of a kind!!

speed


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

right now .. i have a "teacher's apple' on my back ... next is going to be an arrow going through it - a'la William Tell!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

scokat said:


> My wife wants to put an archery tattoo on her lower back or forearm. She was thinking of a female bow hunter either shilloutte or a portrait of herself shooting. Any ideas or pictures of tattoos would be great.


There are some pretty cool tats in the mutantville bar in a thread.(titled tattos and crazy hair or something)


----------



## Felicity (Jun 28, 2006)

I have an arrow wrapped around my lower calf. With an old style arrowhead and feathers hanging..


----------

